# Food coloring



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it true its safe & won't bleed through?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes. Just don't use red. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Was afraid to use anything except yellow but seems great. I used to be able to buy biege from Lafarge but no one sells it around here anymore.

Maybe i'll even try soap next time.

Thanks again great tip.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Please let us know if the painter had any complaints about it.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Are we talking about adding it to the mix to skim walls? If so, anything wrong with using blue chalk from my chalk line?


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

ok excuse my ignorance, but why is this done?


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Ohio painter said:


> ok excuse my ignorance, but why is this done?


If it is for what I am talking about, it is done so I can see the spots that I patched so I don't miss any when I sand.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Ohio painter said:


> ok excuse my ignorance, but why is this done?


Hell, I was thinking, "Bleed through what?" As in maybe your skin?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Ohio painter said:


> ok excuse my ignorance, but why is this done?


I use it for doing the last touch ups on new drywall. Makes them easier to see and sand amongst all of the other white joint compound.



txgencon said:


> Hell, I was thinking, "Bleed through what?"


When the area gets painted.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I use it for doing the last touch ups on new drywall. Makes them easier to see and sand amongst all of the other white joint compound.
> 
> 
> When the area gets painted.


I don't always notice the topic - if I had, it would have made more sense to me.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I use "Never Miss" tinting. Just a squirt in a five gallon bucket and the mud will be yellow or blue. Primer will cover just fine.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My concern was touch up work. Im restoring a basement apartment with recessed lighting and the lighting is terrible. A previous tenant used 2 sided tape to hang all kinds of stuff, which messed up the walls. Several walls had some water damage too so I have all kinds of repairs going on. I circle with a pencil what needs another hit.

I ended up using yellow in fear the other colors would bleed. I will be priming so I will report if there is a problem.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Just have the paint department shoot 18 shoots of blue colorant into a 5 of mud, a good squirt of Dawn ,mix it and you are ready to go.Have done this for years with out any problems.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

painterman said:


> Just have the paint department shoot 18 shoots of blue colorant into a 5 of mud


You gotta go to real paint store or a mom & pop hardware establishment to get anyone to do this. The clerks in the big box stores can't work the machine unless you pick a color from the pantone chart. Even if you pick a color, they'll sometimes tell you that it won't work because you are choosing a "Glidden" color for "Behr" paint. 

Then you are standing there pulling your hair out because you're trying to explain to them that you don't need it to match the card. You just need it to have something other than white in the bucket!


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

All the more reason not to buy from the box stores


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Great tip, i actually witnessed a professional painting contractor do this a few weeks ago. At first i thought it was some sort of additive, but i then asked him. He said its easier to see when sanding, especially on white walls. I may want to start introducing this practice to my guys.


----------



## Madmak (Aug 17, 2013)

I've done this many times when touching up primed or light walls, saw a painter do it years ago and thought it made so much sense.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Can you use those Cal Tint colorants in a tube for small batches?


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

you sure can


----------



## MCDllc (Apr 7, 2013)

or you could just use a product designed specifically for that, www.never-miss.net


----------

